# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Xin hỏi cách nối cảm biến hành trình (cảm biến từ) vào BoB mach 3 của robot 3T

## Đinh Chí Thành

Các bác cho mình hỏi:
Bob như hình, cảm biến thì có 1 dây ra, giờ nên nối vào chân IN1+ hay IN1-  nhỉ?

----------


## CKD

Tuỳ loại cảm biến mà có cách nối khác nhau. Mình nghĩ..
Nếu PNP thì singal vào IN+, IN- nối GND
Nếu NPN thì singal vào IN-, IN+ nối vào +5V
Chú ý điện áp làm việc của cảm biến, điện áp cho phép của các IN±

----------


## fanguangxing

Cảm biến loại gì bác? như em xài con ifm có 2 dây, phải cấp nguồn 24v cho cảm biến nên em diy thêm 1 board relay chứ không nối thẳng trực tiếp vào bob

----------

